# Librerie qt

## saverik

buongiorno,

sto aggiornando il sistema e sto avendo un sacco di problemi con vari pacchetti qt.

premetto che nel make.conf ho deprecato le librerie qt ma purtroppo per alcuni software sono necessarie.

la mia domanda e':

basta solo usare il package.use ?

come posso fare ad avere il sistema senza le qt o al max ad isolarle?

spero di essermi spiegato in modo chiaro  :Embarassed:  .

saluti

----------

## saverik

il mio make.conf 

```
######################################

###########################

##########################

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#########

LC_MESSAGES="C"

######

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

#########

#########

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

##FEATURES="ccache distcc installsources splitdebug test userpriv usersandbox"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

##XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

export XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/${USER}/.cache"

#############

USE="X -kde -qt -gnome acpi alsa bluetooth lm_sensors mtp multilib dhclient networkmanager pulseaudio savedconfig thunar usb"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

#############

#GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare che l'unica cosa che puoi fare e' disabilitare la use flag qt5 (e non qt come hai messo tu).

Questo solitamente disabilita le interfacci qt ad alcuni programmi ma non puo' fare nulla se un programma utilizza solo qt come framework (vedi ad esempio calibre, qgis,...), in questo caso devi trovare delle alternative scritte in gtk o wxwidgets.

----------

## fturco

Detto in altri termini disattivare la USE flag qt5 in make.conf ha semplicemente l'effetto di disattivare l'intefaccia Qt in quei pacchetti in cui essa è opzionale.

Non ha alcun effetto invece per quanto riguarda quei pacchetti in cui l'interfaccia Qt è obbligatoria.

----------

## saverik

ok capito.

Per evitare problemi quindi mi consigliereste di crearmi per ogni software che installo il prorio package.use?

Esempio per vlc:

 per evitare che installi  pacchetti che poi durante l'aggiornamento potrebbero collidere con altri , userei una use local (/etc/portage/package.use/vlc).

Ma mi chiedo pero' :

1-come faccio a sapere esattamente quali sono i pacchetti di cui ha bisogno?

2-La mia root non rischia di diventare gigantesca?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa saverik ma non capisco.

Cosa intendi che per installare vlc hai bisogno di package.use?

----------

## saverik

mi spiego meglio.

se compilo vlc con le -qt5 nel make.conf  poi non mi parte il programma, mentre dichiarandola localmente  in /etc/portage/package.use/vlc 

```
 media-video/vlc qt5 gnutls live lua matroska rtsp theora upnp vcd
```

 il programma mi ha ripreso a funzionare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si vlc e' uno di quei programmi che la GUI e' scritta solo in qt, quindi o usi quella o lo usi command line (vlc funziona anche senza interfaccia grafica).

Abilitando la use flag qt5 a vlc pero' hai installato anche le librerie qt

----------

## fturco

Se non desideri installare le librerie Qt dovresti proprio evitare di installare programmi quali VLC o Calibre.

Ad ogni modo mi chiedo a cosa sia dovuta questa "antipatia" nei confronti delle librerie Qt...

Sul mio sistema ad esempio è il contrario: installo solo software con interfaccia grafica Qt (no GTK, wxWidgets o altro).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Sul mio sistema ad esempio è il contrario: installo solo software con interfaccia grafica Qt (no GTK, wxWidgets o altro).

 

Stessa cosa sul mio, purtroppo una vera alternativa a gimp, inkscape e darktable non ne ho trovate (anche per la quantita' di tutorial che si possono trovare in rete)

----------

## saverik

ma no anzi..

E' solo che con xfce4 installato pernso che installare solo gtk tenga il sistema piu' pulito....(credo che siano piu' leggere e digeribili per il mio portatile)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *saverik wrote:*   

> E' solo che con xfce4 installato pernso che installare solo gtk tenga il sistema piu' pulito....

 

Purtroppo troverai sempre il programma in gtk/qt che e' meglio della sua controparte e quindi abituati ad avere installato le due librerie

 *saverik wrote:*   

> (credo che siano piu' leggere e digeribili per il mio portatile)

 

Se eviti programmi che hanno come dipendenze il kde-framework e da qtwebengine (pacchetto pesante da compilare) non penso che hai troppi problemi con la pesantezza.

----------

